# sleep peacefully little frodo



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

well my baby bot frodo (polecat) passed away on sunday i didnt get back from my honeymoon until monday so i didnt even get the chance to say goodbye 

so my little bundle of fun i hope you enjoyed your year with me

mummy loves you and will miss you forever

xxx


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, R.I.P *


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the replys everyone it is such a sad loss but at least he had a great year with me


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I was sad too as he came from my litter. sorry we couldn't do more Kylie.

RIP you crazy little weasel.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks honey no one could have changed what happend its done now fidget has a new friend so he isnt suffering as much which is great


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw, sorry to hear about your loss.
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

*aww r.i.p frodo mate sleep tight:sad::sad::sad:*


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

awww R.I.P frodo x


----------

